# H: IG army W: $$$



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a fairly large IG army consisting of:
5 battlefoam trays (3 infantry, 2 vehicle) 
codex 
12 vehicles 
137 infantry models 
It is about about 50-70% painted. Most of the paint is thin and clean.
I am selling it for $450(including shipping... it's big with the foam)

If you are seriously interested in this and want more details I can send you pictures with a detailed list explaining everything I have.

In the lot there's 4 russ's a valkyrie and a bunch of melta and plasma models. Just to give you an idea.

Thanks for reading,
branvan40000


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

What guard are they?


----------



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

mostly catachan. some mordian, valhallan, and 2 tallarn guys as well. pretty much no cadians. got the last chancers in there too.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Any photos?


----------



## branvan40000 (Sep 4, 2012)

I do have pics and like I said in my first post, I will send them to anyone who is serious about this and wants to know more. If anyone wants pics they should PM me. I'll ship to the UK but it will cost an arm and a leg for you.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

You have any Chimeras?


----------

